
I’m harvesting credit card numbers and passwords from your site. Here’s how - traviswingo
https://medium.com/hackernoon/im-harvesting-credit-card-numbers-and-passwords-from-your-site-here-s-how-9a8cb347c5b5
======
nmstoker
BTW: has been posted here several times before, eg
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16084575](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16084575)

And the follow up Part 2:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16251307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16251307)

------
nmstoker
Should probably have " (2018)" appended to the title.

